# â€œHoliday Specialsâ€ Guide Lines, by Capt. Chris Martin December 2, 2017



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

If you have done any wintertime coastal fishing in the past, you may have already realized the best bottom structure during the wintertime is mud that is mixed with shell. You will find that fish hold in such areas due to the warmer water temperatures provided by the penetrating sunlight that heats up the mixture of mud and shell on the bottom. Trout and redfish holding in these areas are less lethargic, and are more likely to feed on the readily accessible baitfish, primarily wintertime mullet, that also seek the comforts of these more consistently warm water temperatures. Many of the reefs in the Espiritu Santo and San Antonio Bay systems are indicative of these preferred structural conditions, providing mud on one side and sand on the other side, with general water depths ranging from four to six feet.

But how do you familiarize yourself with bottom structure? Well, depending solely upon the proverbial fishing map simply wonâ€™t supply you with what you need to know when hunting for that one trophy-sized sow trout that predominately roams these wintertime hot spots. Getting out of the boat and wading these areas is the core requirement if youâ€™re going to have a chance at discovering the bottom structure of a particular location. A common mistake often made by folks is that they donâ€™t fish reefs that appear to be made up of harder sand bottoms. However, these can often be just as productive as the more popular reefs that happen to be surrounded by softer bottoms. Focusing on key reef structure, in conjunction with active bait transitions, will certainly increase your prospect of catching more quality trout in cold weather conditions.
Wintertime months also present another favorable opportunity for coastal anglers â€" the passage of seasonal cold fronts. When utilizing the post cold front timeframe as a tool, remember to recognize the 48-72 hour rule as you search for large specks that may be cruising the flats. Three solid days of sunshine will generally be enough time to significantly warm the water in most situations to support the general movements of trout and reds. The quantity of fish that one may catch during this period will probably be fewer, but the quality will generally be much greater. Colder water temps slow the metabolism rate of the trout and the slower and more methodical trout will feed only out of necessity. Because of this, the wintertime angler should always practice to reduce their lure retrieval speeds in order to accommodate a sluggish bite. Lure selection will need to match that of the natural bait that happens to be available during the wintertime, with the mullet imitations in both plastic and plug variations being excellent choices. Slow sinking and suspending baits, along with soft plastic tails will also produce numbers this time of the year.

The second-half of this yearâ€™s duck season is now underway, and we still have plenty of hunting dates available prior to the end of the season on January 28th. Weâ€™re also already booking fishing trips for the 2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Special and beyond. This is a great time to pick your favorite hunting and fishing dates, so give us a call whenever youâ€™re ready. Remember to practice CPR, â€œCatch, Photo, and Releaseâ€, whenever possible on trophy Trout and Redsâ€¦Guide Chris Martin, Port Oâ€™Connor/Seadrift region. www.BayFlatsLodge.com â€¦1-888-677-4868.

*Welcome to the premiere destination on the Texas Coast. A lodge that blends comfort with conversation.*

We realize that your companyâ€™s investment in the right kind of corporate retreat can be a powerful business tool your company can use as an incentive to build employee relationships, to establish team building skills, and to provide an overall boost in company morale. We also understand that the climate of todayâ€™s industry is such that it simply will not tolerate an image of extravagant spending when it comes to corporate retreats. Hereâ€™s the good news. It doesnâ€™t have to be that way!

Look no further than Bay Flats Lodge to provide a truly awesome setting for your companyâ€™s next corporate getaway. Let our staff help you with a cost-effective and very laid-back corporate retreat with the many benefits of comfort and fun.

A well-planned logistical setup allows us to provide our customers with a unique level of fishing and hunting services not normally experienced elsewhere. There is no bussing of customers to and from a public boat ramp, and customers are not expected to leave their vehicles unattended in potentially unsafe surroundings. The layout of the property offers our customers the enjoyment of immediate access to a waterside marina that houses all of our guide boats within just a few steps of the lodge.

Youâ€™ll recognize a sense of style at Bay Flats Lodge the moment you drive onto the property. A quiet location, manicured grounds, a first-class lodge at the edge of San Antonio Bay, and a warm, friendly staff all add up to low-key luxury for you and your corporate party.

If youâ€™re seeking an unparalleled way to take your corporate outing to the next level, we invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge. We are confident we will become your choice corporate getaway destination. Weâ€™re within equal driving distance from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, and even a shorter distance from Corpus Christi International Airport. We look forward to welcoming you and your corporate party to the preferred lodge on the Texas coast, where youâ€™re always just one cast away from pure pleasure and relaxation.


----------

